# Singles Ladies in Kent?



## lucky26 (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi, 
I wondered if there were any pregnant single ladies in the Kent area? I am 26, single and nearly 5months pregnant having used a sperm donor!! It would be lovely to chat with people in similar situation, who are local to me! A lot of the women this way that I've chatted to are in relationships, and haven't needed a donor! And althought they are lovely it would be great to meet with people who are in same position as myself, for that extra understanding and support xx


----------



## lucky26 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh thank you very much! Yes so far everyone has been very nice and helpful! 
Thanks xx


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello and welcome Lucky26 and congratulations on your pregnancy!

I am not in the kent area but I just wanted to point you in the direction of the single women's bumps and babies thread - sorry I don't know how to do a link to it - there are quite a few of us there and you are very welcome to join us!

Some1

xx


----------



## lucky26 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh thank u very much x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178342.375

here is the link to singles bumps and babes

 just crashing over here to singles area to check how youre doing lucky ... ill be off now!


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi lucky - just wanted to say hello...and congrats on your pregnancy, hope its all going well and you feel happy and healthy. I'm in South london and a few others are in London so I'm sure there will be a chance to meet up.

xx


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm in kent!!!! Not pregnant but really want to develop a network so any meet ups I would love to attend!


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Lucky and welcome    I am not pregnant but hope to be soon   - I live in Sussex ( Hastings) and would be happy to meet up. Plus as others have said we have singlies meet ups  - there is one coming up in London - date yet to be decided but you will see the thread on the singles board.

Congrats on your pregnancy - hope you are feeling well

Misti x


----------



## lucky26 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ah thanks everyone that's great!! 
Yeah I'm going ok, I'm 19weeks!! My only real complain is tiredness and ...sorry... Constipation!!! I eat lots of fibre drink gallons of water and nothing!! But other than that I'm doing great, and I'm soooo happy!!! Its nice to know ur all out there, since its not easy to meet other singles in same position, all the lovely pregnant ladies I've met are in couples and none have needed a donor so its nice to chat with people who know exactly where ur at!! 
So thank u for the messages and welcomes everyone!!!xx


----------

